# Surfside 2 or 3 looking for a ride on Tuesday(7-24)



## HuskerinTexas (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey everybody. My brother-in-law(35) and I(28) and maybe mother-in-law (50's) are looking for a little fun offshore fishing tomorrow tuesday(7-24) out of surfside. I know this is last minute but we have gas, bait, beer, and smoke money. looking for anything thats biting from 10-30 miles offshore(snapper, kings, lings). wanting to show them a good time. you can text or call (979) 373-4533 thanks Jason.


----------

